# The Four Temperaments



## CleverFoxy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks booniegirl, I find it interesting. I will try to look for this book


----------



## bogdan (Sep 11, 2009)

I devised a system to connect the four Temperament with the 16 Personality Type and it would look like that:
for each function I would give the coresponding temperament 
I - melancholic, phlegmatic,
E - choleric, sanguine
S - phlegmatic (in case of J) and
sanguine in case of P 
N - melancholic, choleric 
F - sanguine, choleric, melancholic
T - melancholic, phlegmatic
P - sanguine
J - melancholic, choleric 

So the types would be associated like this
INTP - 3 M, 2P, 1C, 1S
INTJ - 4M, 2P, 2C
INFP - 3M, 2C, 2S, 1P
INFJ - 4M, 3C, 1S, 1P
ESTP - 3S, 1C, 1P, 1M
ENTJ - 3C, 3M, 1S, 1P 
.... and so on ...


----------

